

TIL Sega once made a game about the console wars - abcv085
http://www.redbull.com/us/en/games/stories/1331624089665/visa-denied-the-best-games-unreleased-in-the-us

======
visakanv
Terranigma is a FANTASTIC game. I highly, highly recommend it. I think it
moved me more deeply than Dragon Age: Origins, Mass Effect, Final Fantasy 6 &
7.

